# Shooting a wedding with just two prime lenses



## alvarogonzalezbcn (Aug 30, 2015)

Hi, I wrote a complete article based on my own experience. Hope can help someone that wants to start in this business. 

_Edit: link removed. _


----------



## terri (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi, please read the guidelines before posting again in this particular forum of TPF.    

Per the guidelines:   _Update:_ _There has been an increase in threads that do not contain complete articles, but rather a mention of the subject matter and links back to private blogs or web sites. Please know these threads will be removed. Our policy has always been to have members post complete articles here at TPF, and not just make posts that drive traffic away from the site. However, links to news articles containing information relevant to photography are still permitted._

I've removed the link back to your blog.  Please feel free to edit your thread and post your article here in its entirety.   Thanks!


----------



## Derrel (Aug 31, 2015)

What two prime lenses did you use? I've shot a number of different types of events with a 35mm and an 85mm, or a 24mm and a 50mm prime, when shooting on FX.


----------



## runnah (Aug 31, 2015)

I recently shot a wedding with a 8mm and a 400mm.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 31, 2015)

I shot a wedding this weekend (as a guest) with a 50mm f/1.8 and 85mm f/1.8 G-series lenses and FX Nikon. It was a rather dark, stormy,windy day outside, and the majority of the event was held inside of large tents, lighted during the day by storm lanterns on each table...OMG...talk about being at f/2.2...as twilight came (wedding began at 5:00 PM) shutter speeds dropped to 1/13 or so at 1600 at f/2.2 or so...


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 31, 2015)

I read the article when he first had it up.  He recommended having  four  primes of  24, 35, 50, 85 & 105


> My suggestion is four primes: 24mm, 35mm, 50mm and 85mm or 105mm


which adds up to 5 to me


----------



## Vtec44 (Aug 31, 2015)

I shoot wedding with two prime lenses, but it varies depending on the venue and your photography style.   IMHO, you have to decide which lenses to use case by case and can't just blanket everything.

Btw, might as well throw in the 135 f2, and 180 f2.8  onto that list.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 31, 2015)

When you shoot a lot of "talls", the 35mm prime lens is a good length on FX. It keeps the faces from being elongated, keeps heads from looking enlarged, and prevents the lower body and the extremities (hands, feet,arms) from looking exaggeratedly large or awkward to the degree that a 24mm or 28mm tends to produce in a lot of social photography situations. In tight quarters the short wides (17,20,24, and even 28 to an extent) make the edges of the frame and anything in the edges/corners look wonky, and make the backgrounds sooooooo small and tiny-looking...

It's interesting....famous people-fotog Sue Bryce loves her Canon 35/1.4-L and uses it a LOT for portraits of women and families. She mentions it as one of her favorite two lenses, the 85mm being the other prime she uses a lot.

dPreview recently had a pretty good write-up with a dozen or so photos showing what a great lens length the Canon 35mm f/1.4-L is... lemme go look that up. Here it is...a good read for anybody thinking about a 35mm FAST-aperture prime lens for Caaaaaanon! The new Canon 35mm F1.4L II will be a thing of beauty


----------

